# [q] can anyone add emoji support to a stock samsung messaging app



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoping some one could add emoji dupport to the stock note 2 messaging apk like the aosp mss apk has in aokp... if anyone can do it or help me do it I would really appreciate it. Thanks guys


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Please keep threads within the AOKP forum related to.. AOKP.


----------

